# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  I wipe my computer every six months

## Kyle123

Following on from our thread hijack here: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...57#post4490557




> Hi Kyle,
> Do you use some of kind of software to re-install your applications, or is it something built-in windows 10?
> 
> Well, unless there is some sort of auto mechanism to retrieve the back-up data and all applications, why would any one will reboot their PC every 6 months? Imagine the amount of time takes to install your previous applications.



No I don't, the point is to spring clean and remove all the crap that I accumulate over the prior six months. I then reinstall only the following that I know I use on a daily basis, anything extra gets added as and when required:

General:OfficeGoogle ChromeFirefoxOperaDropboxEnpass Password Manager (Syncs from Dropbox)Skype
Development:Visual Studio Community EditionVisual Studio CodeSQL Server Management StudioGitNode
My Anti-Virus gets added when I join my computer to the domain. Of the above only Visual Studio and Office (sometimes SSMS) really take much time to install, everything else is a 10 minute jobby. I always download the latest versions so I don't need to patch existing versions which can take longer.

I save most of my data to a USB drive, sync it to my documents folder at work or save it in dropbox. All my development work is on GitHub so I just pull it in when needed.

All the above easily installs in a couple of hours (max) probably less than an hour depending on my BB connection (I've got 200Mb at home so it flies). Windows updates are about the slowest part, but I can do the whole lot including the windows install in well under a day.

Interestingly I don't find I need to bother doing the same with my mac (wiping every six months), programs are added and removed much more cleanly so I don't find myself accumulating as much cruft.

----------


## AB33

Hi Kyle,
I thought you are going to tell us that you have got some kind of magic for rebooting and re-installing. :Smilie: 
I am breathless!

----------


## Kyle123

Haha no, why would I want to put all the crap back on?

I suppose you could create an image of the system when set up initially and just use this to recover from, but it seems like a lot of effort for something so infrequent!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .I wipe my..



I have been advised to do this before by Kyle and others before
On the face of , it sounds like a very good idea, to "Wipe the slate clean" , - you hear a lot for example, that the computer gets filled with a lot of crap, and the various cleaners and the such give varying results. 

I would like to do it but:
_1) despite having a few of my computers from new. I never got any Operating system Discs with them. That seems to be normal with most Dealers here.
_ 2)I am very nervous about doing these sorts of things as I am not too confident with computers generally.
_3 ) You hear sometimes that after you re install something with a license, such as Office, that after a few times, the license code is no longer accepted and you hear stories of days of telephoning Microsoft trying to get through to someone to convince them you are legit, and to let you use the Discs again

I keep most of my work on USB or a large external hard disc. I would like to give the re install operating system  idea a try. What I was thinking was if, as I may have to , update soon, then  I will insist to the dealer that I get a disc, and that before I  buy the computer he lets me re install just to be sure it works. As it will almost certainly be Win 10, that sounds a very wise thing to do. We have discussed a lot here problems , at least initially , with Win 10 instillation

I would be very interested in anyone elses experience  in regularly wiping their.. computer clean with an operation system re- install-  I  am keen to get confident in doing that. I am currently apprehensive


Alan

----------


## alansidman

I use CCleaner regularly.  It has a free version that I use.  It allows me to clean up miscellaneous garbage that has collected and also does a clean and fix on the Registry.  I think the name was formally Crap Cleaner, but was changed 5-6 years ago.  It cleans up orphaned files, no longer valid files, etc.  I rarely add new software to my system.

Also, I store all data on DropBox to keep it from a system failure.

Here is a link to explore----->https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I use CCleaner regularly.  ...
> Also, I store all data on DropBox to keep it from a system failure....



CCleaner seems to get a lot of good reviews

 I stopped using Dropbox a while back as I kept getting as lot of junk from them.. 
 I use box now
https://app.box.com/signup/personal

 May favourite was File snack....  first came across it here  when I started... Lol 
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/microso...ml#post3822234

 Always the danger when these things are no longer available, like Filesnack suddenly stopping.

 Recently I found this very good for images
http://imgur.com/

----------


## alansidman

Interesting about DropBox.  I have been with them for about 6 years or so and have never received any mail from them.  mmmm!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Interesting about DropBox.  I have been with them for about 6 years or so and have never received any mail from them.  mmmm!



It was a while ago I checked out Dropbox. After registering I had a lot of Dropbox stuff installed on my computer and I got a lot of pop ups. With box I have nothing, as far as I am aware, on my computer. The whole point regarding the file sharing for me is having something available external to my computer. That did not appear to be the case with DropBox. 
But I had just started with my computer career then, so maybe by registering I clicked a wrong box or two, or neglected to remove some checked boxes. Do you have anything installed on your computer as a result of registering with Dropbox ?  - i see that  Kyle adds Dropbox after he wipes his ... clean
( I occasionally get the odd Email from box. That does not worry me too much )

----------


## alansidman

> Do you have anything “installed” on your computer as a result of registering with Dropbox ? -



 Nothing has been added.  Purely a link to synchronize the data.

----------


## snb

I never have to clean anything on my computer.
I unchecked all the spying things in Windows, the storing what you did today and above all 'updating'.

The webbrowser has been adjusted very tightly: no cookies, no addons, no popups, no 'history'
I use startpage.com as a proxy for all my search actions on the Internet.
I don't use a virusscanner.
I backup the personal.xlsb & normal.dot every day I start Excel/Word.
I only store things locally: the cloud is too misty.
I am only connected to the Internet if I need it (sending email, uploading a file, answering a question in a forum). Most of the time I am 'offline'.

I don't let the burglars in by installing Windows10 for example.

There is a very good site SchoonePC (dutch) to minimize the use of windows. Your system stays clean, small in memory & fast.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Nothing has been added.  Purely a link to synchronize the data.



Ok, thanks. Maybe if I need another File sharing site I will take another look at Dropbox

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi snb




> ....
> I don't let the burglars in by installing Windows10 for example.
> .....



What operating system do you use?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Don't need to clean either, I'm a Linux user  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Are you using Windows10....
> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/0...vacy-deep-dive



 :EEK!: 




> ...
> I don't let the burglars in by installing Windows10 for example.....



 :EEK!: 
In Germany if you do the default instillation you break the law!!
https://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp....etzten-klick-1
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4260536
 :EEK!: 
With Google and Windows 10 ... we are doomed !

----------


## AB33

I am the one who started this thread. 
I am unable to run some VBA codes because I am getting error 429-"Component can not be created." Kyle suggested that I should reboot my PC, but I thought this is overkill. I have tried the Clean software suggested by Alan. I knew it will not repair or install the missing files. Although there could be many reasons for this error, I have it pin it down to missing files from windows' registry.

----------


## snb

missing components in the references in VBA is never a reason to change anything in the installation of the OS or Office: simply uncheck the references that are missing.

----------


## Alf

I use "spybot anti-beacon" to stop Microsoft from peeping over my shoulder when working with the PC

https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Alf
That looks like an interesting site, thanks.

@ AB33
I googled a bit, and often come across advice* against* using Registry cleaners. Also at that site Alf mentioned they advise against it
https://forums.spybot.info/showthrea...ot-recommended
That site might be somewhere that could help you with your missing registry problem.

I have also found this site good for helping with the sort of problem you have
http://www.eileenslounge.com/index.php

*Edit*: I see from the other Thread that you already found this
http://mkksharepoint.blogspot.de/201...component.html
Like me, you are very nervous about attempting this sort of "brain Surgery". I sympathise!
_.....



@ snb
I think AB33 may be talking Not about Library referrences. I think he means things of this nature, or similar
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/146219

_..........................

I ran the Registry cleaner in CCleaner some time ago. I seem to remember it removed something. I hope I am not in for a nasty surprise sometime  :Frown: 

Alan

----------


## AB33

Hi All,
Snb,
Yes, I agree with you. That is the reason, I do not want to re-boot my PC. My PC works fine except for VBA errors.
Alan,
Yes, it is not as simple as check  and uncheck the references.
This is quite common error by the look of on-line search.

Reasons for the error
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/828550
Possible solution
http://mkksharepoint.blogspot.co.uk/...component.html
I do not want to take the risk to mess around with windows registry.

----------


## JapanDave

I tend to be in Kyle's camp with this. I don't do it every 6 months, but more like every year.

----------


## AB33

Dave,
Not all us are computer literate.
Who wants to go through the hassle, unless one knows what their are doing?
I had nightmare trying to install Ms SQL server. My anti virus was blocking one of the files, so I was unable to start it. It was only after one of my colleagues ,who was IT person, intervention managed to resolve the error.
I personally do not want to go through this again.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Maybe we should start a poll,. ..  
Lol...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 ,  who wipes their...... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I am in AB33's "camp" now.
I hope I get confident enough one day to wipe my ..  computer
As I mentioned in Post # 4 . I think a good move if you buy a new computer is to insist on getting the Operating System Discs and insist on them ,or you in their presence , re  installing the Operating system before you buy, just to make sure it works
Alan

P.s. I wish someone would Wipe out the problems with the the ExcelForum Software. But I am not sure I would like to encourage the current Management, ( if there is one ) to do it.  I expect if they try they may wipe out the Forum. Despite all the problems ExcelForum remains an amazingly useful source of Excel solutions. I hope they do not inadvertently Pull the Plug or wipe it clean ...

----------


## JapanDave

> Dave,
> Not all us are computer literate.
> Who wants to go through the hassle, unless one knows what their are doing?
> I had nightmare trying to install Ms SQL server. My anti virus was blocking one of the files, so I was unable to start it. It was only after one of my colleagues ,who was IT person, intervention managed to resolve the error.
> I personally do not want to go through this again.



The only way you will learn is with trail an error. The first time I started using SQL server I was ready to give up on databases for ever. There are lots of great resources on the net, plus there are great people like Kyle who don't mind giving a few tips to point you in the right direction.

----------


## JapanDave

> Maybe we should start a poll,. ..  
> Lol...
> 
>  , “ who wipes their...... “
> 
> 
> I am in AB33's "camp" now.
> I hope I get confident enough one day to wipe my ..  computer
> As I mentioned in Post # 4 . I think a good move if you buy a new computer is to insist on getting the Operating System Discs and insist on them ,or you in their presence , re – installing the Operating system before you buy, just to make sure it “works”
> ...



Like I said in the other thread, I would buy this forum if they would just sell it.

----------


## Tony Valko

Start your own site.

I'll be your first registered member!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Kyle,
   Do you not have Adobe Acrobat?
   I am just asking as I am attempting to understand and use codes to get text and tables from .pdf files just now. It appears without Adobe Acrobat I cannot get at Adobe Acrobat xx.0 Type Library, which appears to be essential. The Adobe Acrobat xx.0 Type Libraries are apparently a Subset of this Adobe Acrobat package
https://forums.adobe.com/message/9063125#9063125

  I was thinking that such a Library might be something that someone of your wide computer usage might need, as .pdf files are so widely in use.
  I am considering buying that currently as I have found no codes  which could do want I want to do without these libraries.

  I assume if I wipe my computer in the future then I would lose my Adobe Acrobat and need to pay to download it again
Thanks
Alan

----------


## snb

to convert PDF:


'   you will find the program *pdftottext* here:

'   http://www.foolabs.com/xpdf/download.html

'   2nd link under _precompiled binaries_.
'    Download, unzip in a new directory
'   use 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi snb*

 Thanks for all that  :Smilie: 

  So I had a go ..

First  Using a Vista 32Bit 4GB RAM Computer.
 I downloaded what you said. I got a zipped folder xpdfbin-win-3.04.zip
  I  made a new Folder, snbpdf_txt ,  and Copied all in the Zipped Folder to it. I end up with this
snbpdf_txtFolder.JPG
http://imgur.com/FAdbxNh
       Various documentation says 
...........“To run xpdf, simply type:
  xpdf file.pdf.........” ???

I have no idea where I type that ??

So I looked in the folder *bin32*, and found the .exe file , *pdftotext.exe* .
I double click on that and that gives me this:
Ausführung.jpg
http://imgur.com/SCd0aMe
When I Hit *Ausführen*, for a split second a black console type window comes up, with some Commands like old DOS stuff. But then the Window vanishes. It does not stay open long enough for me to see what lines are written on it.

So I try right clicking on the same file, *pdftotext.exe*, and select  “*Als Administrator ausführen* “
 AlsAdminAusführung.JPG
http://imgur.com/jmEm8Fu

This time I get 
http://imgur.com/SCd0aMe
again, but on selecting Ausführen it takes me further to a window where I agree to ausführen  ( execute). The same thing happens again. - for a split second a black console type window comes up, with some Commands like old DOS stuff. But then the Window vanishes. It does not stay open long enough for me to see what lines are written on it.

_......................

I repeated the whole thing again using a Windows 7 64Bit 4GB RAM Computer. Same results. ( The Black console type  Window stayed for almost a second before vanishing) 

I expect this 



> ....
> '   use 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



means to select or type in that “console type” Window. ??

Unfortunately the "console DOS type" Window does not stay up long enough for me to do anything with it...

Alan

_.. by the way , this short split second “console type” window appearance is what I also got here: 
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showth...g-VBA#post9713
 ( The Blank Black Screen that “Blinked at me”    :Wink:  )

----------


## snb

@DocE

Macro in Excel, Word, Outlook, Access, Powerpoint, whatever
Fill in the ..... the path to where your pdftotext.exe resides.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


PS. only for 'smarties'    :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi snb
  Thanks again, I appreciate the attempt to help.
  Unfortunately I am not a Smarty,  :Frown:    ...   and I have not got a clue what you are talking about.
  ( I think Kyle will get upset that I am hijacking his Thread, Lol.. so I may try to get my thoughts together later and post a new Thread. )

   But I try a quick go..

  My Main Folder to do with current Text and pdf File work
H:\Excel0202015Jan2016\ExcelForum
FolderPathTextpdfFiles.JPG
http://imgur.com/dFyEKGR

_......
  Folder Path to the Unzipped stuff,. This stuff I have thanks to your instructions in Post #27 (http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4500686 )
H:\Excel0202015Jan2016\ExcelForum\TextpdfFiles\snbpdf_txt
UnzippedStuffFromsnbLink.JPG
http://imgur.com/qJIweBl

_......

 Folder Path to the pdftotext.exe
H:\Excel0202015Jan2016\ExcelForum\TextpdfFiles\snbpdf_txt\bin32
pdftotextRun.jpg
http://imgur.com/flZ7les

_.......

 Here the Simplest pdf File I have . ( I need to get the Table for Nutritional values into an Excel File Finally. I would like to do this with VBA, and possibly have a text File as well )
SimplistStandardMcD.JPG ( For File *Standardprodukte_Nährwerte _ab 29.07.2014.pdf* )
http://imgur.com/9UjCbSK

 Folder path to Standardprodukte_Nährwerte _ab 29.07.2014.pdf
I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing
McDBKpdfNuts.JPG
http://imgur.com/CYkwW9A

So I have
*I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\Standardprodukte_Nährwerte _ab 29.07.2014.pdf*
I do not have ( yet .. ! ...  ) a 
*I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\result.txt*
_.....
_.______________


So.
Based on all the above, and ...."...._ Fill in the ..... the path to where your pdftotext.exe_……"......
and I will try to guess the rest...




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


So I run that code_...
_...  it runs very quickly and does not error. But I see no results anywhere 
_........

So I make a File ( *result.txt* )_...
resultDOTtxt.JPG
http://imgur.com/Rax4keH

_..  and now run the same code again. But I see no results anywhere

_.......
I apologies for my “nicht Schmartyness”    :Wink:   .  I am not getting it yet  :Frown: 

Alan

----------


## snb

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Maybe the Umlaut is causing trouble; try to avoid diacritics in your testing.  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi snb
* *Thanks again.* I have spent some time looking at this. I have the initial problem solved.  :Smilie:  
 ( But then I have a problem with a particular pdf File. – I am only getting a small amount of the text  :Frown:   )

Here a summary of what I have done:

First  I change just the diacritic . ( I usually do replace things like  ä with ae , I  just oversaw it in this case. )

So First, 
*_2a)* I rename my pdf File example, just changing Nährwerte to Naehrwerte
diacriticWonk.JPG
http://imgur.com/xtFcf5Y

Then run this code




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Code does not error,  but nothing happens.

_.....
*
_2b)* I see also some spaces in my File name. I have occasionally had problems with that.  
So I made a copy of the pdf File with  a shorter and more descriptive pdf File name, *McDStd.pdf*.
McDStd.jpg
http://imgur.com/HvAL35k

I run this code




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_.... *BINGO* !!  ( It works ! )
BINGO.jpg
http://imgur.com/7RPZt4a

_.._____________________

For completeness, 
_ I tried  no spaces in the original file name
*Standardprodukte_Nährwerte_ab29.07.2014.pdf*
*Also Works* !!!!
_.........

(  a handy trick if you want to prevent someone converting your pdf File !! eith that code, Lol.. )

Maybe the result makes sense: if you have extra spaces , then a code line may “look” to the complier as having extra arguments?
= ________ Argument1 Argument2 Argument3    etc... etc..

_..................
_.____________________________________

Then I tried further
*_3a)* 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_....
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    He He  !!  The second loop never stops !!  Or rather it does stop..  but I cannot run any other code ! ? 
What is this telling me?
I have never had a simple answer which I can understand to what DoEvents does. Possibly it is telling me I can do anything else with my computer except running a VBA code, as I have a VBA code Looping for ever ! ? 
I can save my File. So I save it. Then Close it. Then Open it. --  All is well .  :Smilie:  

( If I comment out ‘DoEvents, then the code does go for ever and I cannot stop it !! – I have to close Excel brutally,   and restart Excel ! )	

_........

Now I run the code but use the File with no spaces in the File Name , ( Standardprodukte_Nährwerte_ab29.07.2014.pdf ) , ( and correct the “Trigger”       :Wink:    )

*_3b)*



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_..

*Works*  :Smilie: 

*So the problem was just the extra spaces in the File name.* 

_ .....
_._________________

Once again for completeness – What happens if the Text File does not exist ? – Try a code that works but  delete the text File before running this code:

_3c)



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Result: it makes the File ,  :Smilie:  . *So it works without having a text File present.*

_..........
_._________________-

*Thanks again for the help snb*  :Smilie: 
_.....

Unfortunately , when I try to use the code on another more complicated File , the text File produced only has a small amount of text . It does not produce the main Table text which is the main thing I am interested in.  :Frown: 
This is that File
Freigabe_16-0728_Lay.pdf
https://app.box.com/s/9xbcfifohdydq1qinu2g5pjguzu7b25i

This code “works for it” _......



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_ But..... This is the produced File
McCafeMcDText.txt
https://app.box.com/s/g8pfgf5bq0ca1bxxf6ls0nahma59kynu

_...     :Frown:   ... It is only giving me some initial text which is not of interest to me.

( I am continuing to look at this for now here ( in the test Sub Forum ):
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...82#post4501382
 If I do not get any further I may start a new Thread in one of the other Sub Forums or elsewhere, ( or otherwise Kyle is going to get very upset in me High jacking here.. Lol..     )
*
Alan*

( P.s. Adobe are not too helpful _.. and I would like, if possible,  to avoid that route
https://forums.adobe.com/message/9063708#9063708  )

----------


## snb

filenames/foldername containing spaces:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi snb*
  Well I would never have twigged to that. 

 First in code lines  up to 140    below I verified that your last code works on this Folder and files
FilenameFolderNameSpaces.jpg
http://imgur.com/jNqvZZj

_.....
What really surprised me is that this suggested that I can have a pair of quotes " "  around an argument *or not* in a code line and never the less *get the same results*
 If this were true, then it must be quite unique, or at least very unusual, that a code line accepts an argument either *in quotes* or *not in quotes*.  :EEK!: 

I believe in most cases if I had a Syntax in a any code line which worked, for example,  in this ( Pseudo code ) form_...

*ACodeThingy Argument1:=SomeFink, Argument2:=SomeFinkElse*

_... then in almost all cases if that last line worked then it would be very unlikely that this alternative code line would work. In almost all cases if that last code line had worked , then one would never expect this code line to work and we would all expect it to error

*ACodeThingy Argument1:=SomeFink, Argument2:=SomeFinkElse*

_......

So I took the experimenting further. I went back to the case of no spaces in Files and Folder Names.

Code Lines 210 to 240 5a)  are based on the original Syntax we had , resulting in a required string of
*H:\Excel0202015Jan2016\ExcelForum\TextpdfFiles\snbpdf_txt\bin32\pdftotext.exe -layout I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\Standardprodukte_Nährwerte_ab29.07.2014.pdf  I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\result.txt*

Code lines 280 to 310 5b) are based on your new given syntax and we use this Syntax
*H:\Excel0202015Jan2016\ExcelForum\TextpdfFiles\snbpdf_txt\bin32\pdftotext.exe -layout "I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\Standardprodukte_Nährwerte_ab29.07.2014.pdf"  "I:\McDonnaldsBurgerKing\result.txt"*

I have confirmed that I get identical results for code sections 5a) and 5b)

*That is a really weird thing to see in computing*.

P.s. I have seen a few similar weird string Syntaxes, such as here_...
https://www.connectionstrings.com/qu...-syntax-error/
_.... but I have not seen before so clearly that a Syntax like

*= SomeFink*
Can give the same results as
*= SomeFink*

Maybe it is a case of 
*= SomeFink*
Being the correct syntax, and VBA in this case just excepting
*= SomeFink*
as implicitly implying to the explicit
*= SomeFink*
but only because it puts the quotes in. Even so this is quite unusual. !! You would never expect a code line like
*Range(A1)* 
To be the same as 
*Range(A1)*
( Unless ofcourse you specifically defined a String variable as
Dim A1 As String
 Let A1 = "A1"
Which one would normally be a bit stupid in doing. So VBA is being pretty stupid here in accepting the two different syntaxes IMO )

*Alan*

Code: ( I Let some code lines in to help with the discussion above  :Smilie:  )



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## snb

In some cases a space in an instruction that is made of a string (e.g. SQL, cmd command in DOS) is considered to be a separator between arguments.
In that case you will have to indicate that a certain substring belongs together. To do so you can use quotation marks.

all the files in "G:\OF\" 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


all the files in "G:\OF\Program Files\"




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


doesn't work, because the substring G:\OF\Program Files\*.* is split into 2 at the 'space' point.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


this results in "cmd /c dir "G:\OF\Program Files\*.*" /b", with which exec can execute.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


why 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


doesn't work you can find out yourself.

----------


## snb

In some cases a space in an instruction that is made of a string (e.g. SQL, cmd command in DOS) is considered to be a separator between arguments.
In that case you will have to indicate that a certain substring belongs together. To do so you can use quotation marks.

all the files in "G:\OF\" 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


all the files in "G:\OF\Program Files\"




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


doesn't work, because the substring G:\OF\Program Files\*.* is split into 2 at the 'space' point.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


this results in "cmd /c dir "G:\OF\Program Files\*.*" /b", with which exec can execute.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


why 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


doesn't work you can find out yourself.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi snb*
   Thanks very much for the extra info.
   I guessed that introducing a space would be likely to make a text string look like two arguments, like: 
*Argument1 __Augument2*
As opposed to a single Argument, like:
*ArgumentArgumentIsOneArgument*
That is consistent with what I have seen in VBA

What is new to me was / is the allowance either using or not using a pair of*  *
This I expect is possibly never allowed in VBA

But I am seeing now that we are dealing with* DOS stuff. 
*If I understand correctly, it is this sort of idea... ( pseudo code )

VBACodeLineUsingWScriptWhichCanAmoungstOtherThingsExceuteOldDOSTypeCommands(HereAStringLikeWhatIUsedToTypeOnMyComputer30YearsAgo)

Or For short
*VBACLUWSWCAOTEODOSTC(HereWhatIUsedToWrite)*
So this is the VBA bit_...
*VBACLUWSWCAOTEODOSTC(  )*
_...we  are using here correct VBA Syntax as generally   tells VBA that a String is coming

Like_...
Dim V As Variant
Let V = 3
 _....Gives the same result as
Dim V As Variant
Dim strText As String
 Let strText = 3
 Let V = strText
 In both cases we end up with a String Type housed  in the Variant with the Value of the character 3

_.....


But the crux of understanding, I think, your last code snippet examples is  that what is in this case between the   is how one used to type things in DOS type environments or on old computers. 

Old *DOS* has different Syntax conventions, ( or so it would appear ). It would appear that I may type arguments thus
*_a) ________ Argument1 Argumant2*
Or this
*_b) ________ Argumant1 Argument2*
Or this
*_c)  ________ Argumant1 Argument2*
Etc... etc..
( *Note: That format above* in those three examples  is what I* actually  would be typed in* a Console / DOS  type environment )
 _..........

So in my codes from this Post and from Post #34 , I often do this sort of thing:

Dim strDOS As String
 Let strDOS = Command  Argument1 Argument2
 Debug.Print strDOS ' Hit Ctrl+G from VB Editor to reveal content of strDOS in Immediate Window

What I see in the Immediate Window is just like 	what I may have typed in a long time ago on a Computer. In the immediate Window you see it as it would come out in a Console / DOS type environment
	_..............

In VBA, quotes can be a tricky thing. -  ( _...once in a while I refresh my memory of that...
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...ml#post4283381
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showth...ull=1#post9517
_....). One of the outcomes of all that is that to get a single  in a string built up in VBA you need to do this ** within that string_....
_...It follows,  therefore,  that in the case, for example, of the examples above I would need to do the following  in a VBA code line requiring a String to get those actual Strings in the Immediate Window

*_a) ________ Argument1 Argumant2
_b) ________ Argumant1  Argument2
_c)  ________ Argumant1 Argument2*


The crux again to the whole thing is that you have two options when giving arguments, - you  can do this
*_____ SingleArgument*
Or this
*_____ SingleArgument* 
In a Console / DOS type environment.

And indeed further, if_.. 
*SingleArgument* 
_...is a String with a Space in it, like _....
*Single __Argument*
_...... then in that case  you *must* choose the Latter, or else the last statement will look like two arguments 
*Single*
And
*Argument*

In VBA this situation does not occur ( I think ). If you give VBA a string, then you always enclose it in a pair of  * * . This tells VBA that a String is coming. This is an essential part of VBA code as it allows you to build up a String argument using a combination of Strings and VBA things, like variables, Like
*= Range(A & 1 & )  = Range(A & 1 )  = Range(A1) * 
Or
Dim Won As Long
 Let Won =1
Then
* = Range(A & Won & ) * 

Possibly the use of a * * can be considered as grouping things together in a Console / DOS type environment... 
 Indeed you confirmed that......
I am seeing now that we have  been dealing with DOS stuff. ......... you confirmed nicely what I had been thinking:  ...  .   



> In ... e.g. SQL, cmd command in DOS   to indicate that a certain substring belongs together. .. you can use quotation marks.....



*
I think I have it sussed*
 :Smilie: 

*Thanks very much for your tuition. I have learnt a lot here.*
 :Smilie:  

*Alan*

_.......
_...__________________
_.....

Here I submit my Homework. 
 :Smilie: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



_..
and




> ....
> why 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> ...



This is not particularly to do with our quotes to group together or  not quotes in Console / DOS type environment  discussions. This is just bad VBA syntax, I think, - after the valid text string, "cmd /c dir ", VBA is expecting some instruction like Nothing or a  & and then some other valid thing like a string or VBA Variable.  
And




> ....
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> 
> .... doesn't worK  .



It does work. 	-	 "cmd /c dir G:\ OF\ Program Files\ *.* /b"   is a valid VBA String Instruction  for a Message Box ( prompt:= )  argument   :Wink: 

Also This_..
c00 = CreateObject("WScript.shell").exec(cmd /c dir G:\ OF\ Program Files\ *.* /b").StdOut.ReadAll
will not error . Also then following that with_...
MsgBox prompt:="" & c00 & ""
_...may or may not actually give you some directory information, if it does it is not necessarily what you wanted: the above probably returns nothing.. 
_..  This may give something:
c00 = CreateObject("WScript.shell").exec(cmd /c dir G:\ OF\ Program Files").StdOut.ReadAll
MsgBox prompt:="" & c00 & ""
 _.. but not necessarily what you wanted
_ .. The exact returned results in this last bit depend I expect  a bit on exactly what Directories you have and how they are organised, I think. But I am not too familiar with the exact syntaxes involved there 
_......
__....__________________________________________

P.s. I just took 2 hours to post this !!! -  sucuri problems again !!
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4502342

----------


## snb

I think you wipe your forehead every minute....

Remember:

The VBA compiler evaluates the syntax of VBA

a SQL 'compiler' evaluates a SQL string

a DOS 'compiler' evaluates s DOS command string

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I think you wipe your forehead every minute....:
> VBA compiler evaluates the syntax of VBA
> a SQL 'compiler' evaluates a SQL string
> a DOS 'compiler' evaluates s DOS command string



?? Do you mean in the codes using things like
WScript.shell").exec
that the  DOS 'compiler' compiles that    cmd /c dir G:\ OF\ Program Files      bit..   ??

I am really wiping my forehead now but....
I thought some .Net thing sort of compiled it all into something universal ???

----------


## snb

It also applies to VBA:

e.g.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


or




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> It also applies to VBA:
> 
> e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ...




Hi snb
   I have not got the faintest idea what  your Post #40 is about?, or what you are trying to say? 
   Have you posted in error? Possibly in the wrong Thread?

  ( Those formulas look quite interesting.  - I have been searching unsuccessfully for a few hours to find a post I did once to change a date in a cell like this
11.10.2016  14:43:52
  Into a well behaved text string like
11.10.2016  
Or
11/10/2016 
_..................
_ But those formulas of yours just give me an error on anything I have tried to apply them to  )

Alan

----------


## snb

It's illustrating that strings that contain quotation marks have to be applied in Excel too (not only in DOS-commands or SQL-strings)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Ah, OK thanks

The use of the word “same” threw me off.
 I realise why and how quotes are needed in VBA code lines also
_..............

The point was something different:
The point was:
Generally in VBA a code line will need a pair of quotes or not. )( I do not know of a case where adding or not a pair of Quotes in a code line does the same thing )  

This does not always appear to be the case in “DOS”_... (I demonstrated  that is the case in a “DOS” string these gave the same results
This
cmd /c dir H:\ Excel0202015Jan2016\ OffenFragensMinorForums\ snbHumNitWit\ *.*
( Written in VBA “cmd /c dir H:\ Excel0202015Jan2016\ OffenFragensMinorForums\ snbHumNitWit\ *.*”)
And this
cmd /c dir "H:\ Excel0202015Jan2016\ OffenFragensMinorForums\ snbHumNitWit\ *.*" ( written in VBA “cmd /c dir “"H:\ Excel0202015Jan2016\ OffenFragensMinorForums\ snbHumNitWit\ *.*"””



So
I will  answer my question from Post #38 first, and assume  that this bit -…
cmd /c dir G:\ OF\ Program Files
_.... is a DOS string which is complied by a DOS compiler  
( and I understand that to ”build” that string in VBA I do this
“cmd /c dir G:\ OF\Program Files“ – just the same as in VBA  )


I can choose to write such a “DOS” line to include a pair of “ “ such 
cmd /c dir G:\ OF\“Program Files“
( and I understand that to ”build” that string in VBA I do this
“cmd /c dir G:\ OF\““Program Files“““ – just the same as in VBA  )

The point is that the final thing can have in „DOS“ a pair of quotes or not. ( And we have discussed the reasons for doing that being to group words together to prevent a space being seen as separating arguments )

As far as I know there are no such example of that in a VBA Code line_.....

Alan

----------

